# Judge for Bees and Honey



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I would like to know if anyone in the greater Chigoland area ( northern Ill or Ind have Judged at county Fairs.

We are LOOKING for a Judge at the Lake County Fair in Crown Point Ind. for Aug. 4th.

If interested email or call me.

ebrice at prodigy dot net

219 781 8526


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm not sure if he travels for shows or not, but you might try Robert Brewer. If not, he may know of someone closer to you. Here's his site:

http://www.honeyjudge.com/ 

In addition, you may want to solicit advice in establishing rules for the honey show as they can be more involved than you might think. BTW, he's also the president of the GA Beekeepers Assn. I started studying to be a judge this year, but won't be credentialed until next spring -- assuming I pass the tests of course.









Good luck with your show.

[ July 10, 2006, 09:01 PM: Message edited by: GaSteve ]


----------

